# Kona loves going outside (pics)



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

We've been outside alot today, it was so warm and sunny. The kids and I get a good laugh when we go into the back yard and Kona follows doing his "happy dance" as we call it. He wiggles and jumps and runs as fast as his little legs will carry him. I wanted to add a few pics for you all.  We LOVE spring!  :whoo:

He loves to jump in the leaves and dig to see just what's burried under there! * I am hoping he finds my daughters glove* HAHAHA
















FLOWERS!!!!!!!! My favorite!









Digging w/ my brother and sister!









I didn't kill Spiderman Mommy--- It was the cat, I pWOMISE


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

He is adorable. Can you share him with all of us? JK!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Kona is just adorable. Isn't it fun watching them play outside? The running, flying through the air and hopping are priceless!

Jan


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh gosh he is adorable. I am sure these pictures aren't helping the forum members with puppyitis. He looks so happy to be playing outside!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL Kristy! I could UPS him around the forum.. LOL


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a cutie! Puppy, flowers, kids & nice weather .... it doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, I will pay for my share of postage! :biggrin1:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Watch out for the SPSL!!! He's a jewel. Looks so great with your kids. Better take that Holiday photo now!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Whats SPSL?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a cutie patootie! Sounds like a great day!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Brooke, Kona looks so happy and tiny, how old is he now? SPSL: you should ask Amanda or Lina about that, I'm sure they'd love to give you a taste of it


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Brooke-
Kona is such a cute fluffball!!

SPSL is the Super Puppy Snatching League. I was warned about them when I got Teddy. They can't help themselves when they see a puppy!! :biggrin1:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Kona is 10 weeks, will be 11 weeks on saturday. 
OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO No snatching the Kona. . . LOL!


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

Those are adorable pictures.
We love spring here too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kona is so cute! haha! I'm sure that when Amanda moves to SC she will be within perfect distance of puppy snatching.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wonderful photos - love the Spiderman toy. Is it the kids'? Or a designated dog toy?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Such a cute puppy! Awww, that innocent little face... Puppies, they are just so sweet!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Brooke, Kona is just adorable.

I love the daffodils too and know that when I see them it really is Spring  It's my favorite season!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kona is toooo "kute"!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, Spiderman was one of the kids toys, but my son gave it to Kona when we first brought him home.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kona is adorable. It's so fun to watch puppies play outside. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a cutie pie that Kona is. Thanks for sharing those pics. Off to warn my little guy to hide his Spiderman before Toby comes home...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just love this age, Kona is sooooo cute.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are GREAT pictures!

Hey, we have the Spiderman Rope toy here and I do NOT know what Gucci's deal is with it, but she *insists *on keeping it OUTSIDE!! lol, I will bring it in, and she will drag it back out to the yard.

I'm thinking she doesn't like it. LOL ound: It isn't allowed in the house, much less her toybox!

Kara


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL maybe it's the Spiderman.... LOL I guess they feel like they are the ONLY SUPERHERO around!!!!!!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Uh oh. My four year old is majorly into the superhero thing. Hope there are no conflicts brewing...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara,
Spiderman is a BOY'S toy......of course it has to stay outside. Gucci needs Wonderwoman or something. Are there any other female superhero types? (Can you tell I don't have children...)


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL Yep, there is wonder woman, and shiera, and... um... that's all I can think of.. LOL
we've had BAD storms since last night, and rain for 12 hours straight. We have alot of flooding today...  Kona can't play outside today.. he barely goes outside to potty. He just stands there.. with the pitiful face.... like mommy.. I am getting my feet wet here!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just saw this thread - what adorable pictures!! That Kona is def. snatching material!!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

You must be having the same weather we are. I have gotten Mirabel to go out a couple of times but not for very long. The other dogs don't mind as much but she isn't in the mood for it today. I am dreading the mud once the rain is done!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Just saw this thread. OMG, Kona is adorable, love the spring pix, and the cute happy little ones!! Thanks for a breath of fresh air!


----------

